# (IL) FC Tribute to Justice (Honor)



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FC Tribute to Justice, JH (Honor)​ 
FC AFC Tedddy's Ebonstar James x FC AFC Dutchman's Gold Midnite Eve ​ 








​ 
Black -Yellow factored (Throws fox red)
AKC and UKC registered
OFA Excellent LR-140176E24M-VPI (great depth and breadth in hips and elbow clearances)
Elbows Normal LR-EL21947M24-VPI
CERF LR-41115
EIC Clear LR-EIC204/78M-VPI
CNM Clear​ 
Handsome!
Weighs 80 lbs
Biddable- has always wanted to please (Jamie, Honor's sire, has been the #1 sire in the HRC program for 3 years due to biddability, health, etc). 
Runs as fast on blinds as he does marks​ 

Achieved his FC in Two Open Wins! (over coming an eye injury at 2 years old)​ 
QAA at 2 years old
8 Derby Points in limited starts, consistent finisher.​ 
Littermate to 1 FC-AFC (Small Craft Advisory), and 3 QAA dogs ​ 
Honor winters in GA and summers in WI or Chicago, IL. 
Frozen, Fresh-Chilled and Natural Breedings Available (Neg. Brucellosis required within 10 days if natural breeding)
Large Litters​ 
Reasonable stud fee.​ 
Contact Susan Bledsoe, 773-972-5902 or [email protected]​ 








​


----------

